
Why the video pros are moving away from Apple - jhack
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2012/01/video-pros-apple-needs-to-acknowledge-the-pro-industry-and-fast.ars
======
kkt262
People have been using Avid long before FCP started to take market share, and
I guess there will be a resurgence now.

